# 8 weeks old today!



## indicas_mom (May 21, 2010)

whew! she has gotten soo big in the past 4 weeks! she growing quick and getting bad lol

ready for her walk!









haha im not oon a leeeash!









our little open spot in the woods where she likes to play









at home and tired!


----------



## PoundPuppy10 (May 23, 2010)

Aww! What kind is she?? she reminds me of the dog off the Little Rascals..!


----------



## indicas_mom (May 21, 2010)

PoundPuppy10 said:


> Aww! What kind is she?? she reminds me of the dog off the Little Rascals..!


well the people i got her off of were complete idiots they sold her at 4 weeks....they said both her parents are APBT but they dad was 120 which is a little large for a APBT someone said she may be a bandogge so im not sure except for the fact shes a bully breed lol


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

indicas_mom said:


> well the people i got her off of were complete idiots they sold her at 4 weeks....they said both her parents are APBT but they dad was 120 which is a little large for a APBT someone said she may be a bandogge so im not sure except for the fact shes a bully breed lol


No offense - but as much as the seller's were wrong for selling her at 4 weeks old, why would you buy from someone who is selling puppies that young? 

I'm not trying to stir anything up - I'm genuinely curious (and hoping there is more to this story that I don't know given I'm new!)


----------



## indicas_mom (May 21, 2010)

Loki Love said:


> No offense - but as much as the seller's were wrong for selling her at 4 weeks old, why would you buy from someone who is selling puppies that young?
> 
> I'm not trying to stir anything up - I'm genuinely curious (and hoping there is more to this story that I don't know given I'm new!)


No its cool i dont mind you asking  well when i first called about her he said she was the only one left and she was 8 weeks old. Well the next day i drove out too meet her and the guy said well she isnt really 8 weeks she is 6 weeks. And said she is eating hard food...and i was looking at her and i could tell she was only 4 weeks and she didnt even have her bottom teeth yet! She was covered in poop and pee. Her gums were white (which is dehydration) so i couldnt leave this baby in that situation or get in to the wrong hands...like someone who wouldnt take her to the vet or get her formula and bottle feed her and actualy expect her to eat hard food. Well i couldnt let that happen and she was so cute i fell in love instantly any way when i pick her up n she kissed my nose and her little tail was waggin just a little lol so thats how and why i got her so young


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

Could be American Bulldog... would explain the size.


----------



## indicas_mom (May 21, 2010)

she really dosent look like an am.bully to me maybe her dad was mixed with one may be the reason he was so big but he looked like a apbt on steroids lol...either way what ever she is i looove her lol


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

indicas_mom said:


> No its cool i dont mind you asking  well when i first called about her he said she was the only one left and she was 8 weeks old. Well the next day i drove out too meet her and the guy said well she isnt really 8 weeks she is 6 weeks. And said she is eating hard food...and i was looking at her and i could tell she was only 4 weeks and she didnt even have her bottom teeth yet! She was covered in poop and pee. Her gums were white (which is dehydration) so i couldnt leave this baby in that situation or get in to the wrong hands...like someone who wouldnt take her to the vet or get her formula and bottle feed her and actualy expect her to eat hard food. Well i couldnt let that happen and she was so cute i fell in love instantly any way when i pick her up n she kissed my nose and her little tail was waggin just a little lol so thats how and why i got her so young


I would have taken her too . When I went to get my kittens I was told they were 7 weeks, when I got there it was clear they were probably only about 5 weeks...I wasnt going to take them but they were from a wild mom and born in a garage...the door was left open for them and I knew that if they did wander out in the next few weeks they might not survive a coyote or an owl  so they came home with me.


----------



## indicas_mom (May 21, 2010)

misty073 said:


> I would have taken her too . When I went to get my kittens I was told they were 7 weeks, when I got there it was clear they were probably only about 5 weeks...I wasnt going to take them but they were from a wild mom and born in a garage...the door was left open for them and I knew that if they did wander out in the next few weeks they might not survive a coyote or an owl  so they came home with me.


awwe you did a good thing u made the right decision poor babies....atleast they got a good home now!


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

Although I should say...When I went to get my "KITTEN"... I only went to get one LOL. and ended up bringing home two  I am glad I did.


----------



## indicas_mom (May 21, 2010)

misty073 said:


> Although I should say...When I went to get my "KITTEN"... I only went to get one LOL. and ended up bringing home two  I am glad I did.


awwwe im guessing those are your pets in you signature thing in the bottom of your post they are alll sooo adorable love the blue eyes on the kitties they are precious i woulda took both too lol


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

Yes those are all my furbabies  the blue eyes are now gone  they are green probably soon to be yellow)


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

I just went and looked at your other post with all the pics from when you brought her home and she is sooooo cute.  what a tiny baby she was!


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

indicas_mom said:


> No its cool i dont mind you asking  well when i first called about her he said she was the only one left and she was 8 weeks old. Well the next day i drove out too meet her and the guy said well she isnt really 8 weeks she is 6 weeks. And said she is eating hard food...and i was looking at her and i could tell she was only 4 weeks and she didnt even have her bottom teeth yet! She was covered in poop and pee. Her gums were white (which is dehydration) so i couldnt leave this baby in that situation or get in to the wrong hands...like someone who wouldnt take her to the vet or get her formula and bottle feed her and actualy expect her to eat hard food. Well i couldnt let that happen and she was so cute i fell in love instantly any way when i pick her up n she kissed my nose and her little tail was waggin just a little lol so thats how and why i got her so young


I hope you didn't pay for her?


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

Loki Love said:


> I hope you didn't pay for her?


??? Chances are she did, free puppies are not that easy to come by? Why would it matter if she paid for her if she was only 4 weeks...the puppy is being well taken care of and in a good home now


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

indicas_mom said:


> No its cool i dont mind you asking  well when i first called about her he said she was the only one left and she was 8 weeks old. Well the next day i drove out too meet her and the guy said well she isnt really 8 weeks she is 6 weeks. And said she is eating hard food...and i was looking at her and i could tell she was only 4 weeks and she didnt even have her bottom teeth yet! She was covered in poop and pee. Her gums were white (which is dehydration) so i couldnt leave this baby in that situation or get in to the wrong hands...like someone who wouldnt take her to the vet or get her formula and bottle feed her and actualy expect her to eat hard food. Well i couldnt let that happen and she was so cute i fell in love instantly any way when i pick her up n she kissed my nose and her little tail was waggin just a little lol so thats how and why i got her so young





misty073 said:


> ??? Chances are she did, free puppies are not that easy to come by? Why would it matter if she paid for her if she was only 4 weeks...the puppy is being well taken care of and in a good home now


I don't support BYB - I'm surprised anyone would I guess.


----------



## indicas_mom (May 21, 2010)

Loki Love said:


> I don't support BYB - I'm surprised anyone would I guess.


i did pay for her and since it matters so much i paid 400 and that wasnt to support the assholes who bred the parents it was too get her out of a nasty home....money didnt matter at that point all that mattered was her health i mean if someone cant understand paying for a dog in a bad situation then i dont know what too tell you


----------



## indicas_mom (May 21, 2010)

misty073 said:


> ??? Chances are she did, free puppies are not that easy to come by? Why would it matter if she paid for her if she was only 4 weeks...the puppy is being well taken care of and in a good home now


thank you! im glad someone understands


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

indicas_mom said:


> i did pay for her and since it matters so much i paid 400 and that wasnt to support the assholes who bred the parents it was too get her out of a nasty home....money didnt matter at that point all that mattered was her health i mean if someone cant understand paying for a dog in a bad situation then i dont know what too tell you


My issue is that you saved that 1 dog. Sadly, who will be there to save the other puppies when that 'breeder' takes the money they've just made and keep producing more litters?

So, no - I guess I can't understand. What I do understand and advocate is responsible research on breeders and ethical breeding practices in general (showing, health tests, etc). I advocate rescues as well. I will never advocate or congratulate someone for supporting a BYB.

I'm in no way shape or form saying you didn't save the puppy you have - but the vicious cycle continues and it will ALWAYS continue as long as you have people supporting it.


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

GAHHHH, puppy belly. <3<3 omg, she is freaking CUTEEEE.


----------



## indicas_mom (May 21, 2010)

Loki Love said:


> My issue is that you saved that 1 dog. Sadly, who will be there to save the other puppies when that 'breeder' takes the money they've just made and keep producing more litters?
> 
> So, no - I guess I can't understand. What I do understand and advocate is responsible research on breeders and ethical breeding practices in general (showing, health tests, etc). I advocate rescues as well. I will never advocate or congratulate someone for supporting a BYB.
> 
> I'm in no way shape or form saying you didn't save the puppy you have - but the vicious cycle continues and it will ALWAYS continue as long as you have people supporting it.


i get what your saying but im not looking to be congratulated. All i wanted too do is show pix of my puppy and you kindly asked why i had her at such a young age,and i simply explained. Then i get bullshit from you for paying for her...money doesnt matter too me. iIwasnt gonna leave my baby in the situation she was in and thats that. I didnt intentionally go to a BYB...on the phone it was a whole other story they said they had papers on the parents and vet stuff and yea i show nothing was there except her and the parents. ur opinion on where or how much i paid for her really doesnt matter to me. Just so you know BYB's will never stop no matter what anyone does and i cant save every dog if i could i would,but if i can get one out of a bad situation im happy.


----------



## indicas_mom (May 21, 2010)

PappyMom said:


> GAHHHH, puppy belly. <3<3 omg, she is freaking CUTEEEE.


thanks!!! i love her shes such a good girl


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

indicas_mom said:


> i get what your saying but im not looking to be congratulated. All i wanted too do is show pix of my puppy and you kindly asked why i had her at such a young age,and i simply explained. Then i get bullshit from you for paying for her...money doesnt matter too me. iIwasnt gonna leave my baby in the situation she was in and thats that. I didnt intentionally go to a BYB...on the phone it was a whole other story they said they had papers on the parents and vet stuff and yea i show nothing was there except her and the parents. ur opinion on where or how much i paid for her really doesnt matter to me. Just so you know BYB's will never stop no matter what anyone does and i cant save every dog if i could i would,but if i can get one out of a bad situation im happy.


Obviously you are missing the point which is unfortunate. Good luck with your puppy.


----------



## indicas_mom (May 21, 2010)

Loki Love said:


> Obviously you are missing the point which is unfortunate. Good luck with your puppy.


no i completely get your point and i do agree. But if you would have seen her condition if you are an animal lover you would have done the same as i did. The way your talking though is you think i intentionally went to a BYB which i'd never do. But i was put in a place where i had to get her outta there and the only way was too pay and i had no problem cause of her health now shes in a great health! She just had her first shots and i had blood tests done everything came back good.I'm not trying to argue im just defending the reason behind buying a puppy from some idiot who didnt give two ****s about her.


----------



## navihawk (May 17, 2010)

indicas_mom said:


> well the people i got her off of were complete idiots they sold her at 4 weeks....they said both her parents are APBT but they dad was 120 which is a little large for a APBT someone said she may be a bandogge so im not sure except for the fact shes a bully breed lol


Hi, She loks like a Jack russell to me.I just rescued one from Tennessee and they look surprisingly alike. Mine has ears that stick up, although one is starting to flop over, and her eyes are a bit protruding that makes me think she is a mix with a Chi.


----------



## indicas_mom (May 21, 2010)

navihawk said:


> Hi, She loks like a Jack russell to me.I just rescued one from Tennessee and they look surprisingly alike. Mine has ears that stick up, although one is starting to flop over, and her eyes are a bit protruding that makes me think she is a mix with a Chi.


awe your baby is VERY pretty! but i dont think indica is any where near JRT lol i just weighed her at petsmart today she is 9.5 lbs at 8 weeks lol shes almost at an adult JRT's weight


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

indicas_mom said:


> awe your baby is VERY pretty! but i dont think indica is any where near JRT lol i just weighed her at petsmart today she is 9.5 lbs at 8 weeks lol shes almost at an adult JRT's weight


Yes my adult Jack is 13 lbs 


** and those feet are wayyyy to big LOL


----------



## navihawk (May 17, 2010)

When my vet was looking at her he said she won't get much bigger. That was at 4 months. Yours might have Jr and something a bit bigger.


----------



## Stephanie-Abel (May 18, 2010)

So cute! What an adorable little puppy!

I believe I have a photo of the same breed of dog on my website.

The first photo you posted is great.

Stephanie


----------



## indicas_mom (May 21, 2010)

Stephanie-Abel said:


> So cute! What an adorable little puppy!
> 
> I believe I have a photo of the same breed of dog on my website.
> 
> ...


Thanks! 

I looked at your website and i saw the dog on there haha its too cute


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

She's so BEAUTIFUL! I love the markings.

It's true you can't save them all... but you could save THAT ONE, and i'm glad she found you!


----------



## indicas_mom (May 21, 2010)

Papilove said:


> She's so BEAUTIFUL! I love the markings.
> 
> It's true you can't save them all... but you could save THAT ONE, and i'm glad she found you!


awe thanks! im glad there are peple who actually understand


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

She definitely doesn't look to have any JRT in her, but she's adorable! 

I agree with Loki on the byb thing, but it's whatever. Half of the newbies here don't care to listen, so I won't bother. Saving a dog from a byb is one thing, but paying is entirely different. Personally, I would have threatened to call animal control on them then persuaded them to GIVE her to me for all the problems that she had to keep quiet, but, that's just me.


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

Sometimes you just do what you have to do. I know a mini horse rescue that a friend worked for used to buy abused minis they found for sale, or approach the owners of an animal they found in dire straights and offer the option of a fair price, or turn over to authorities, the owners would usually opt for the price to avoid confrontation and possible jail time. 

If you do not work directly for a public agency you have no control over what is happening and sadly in some cases neither does AC, IF there is AC in effect. I live in a very VERY rural farm community and there is NO AC. NONE. The closest 'city' (4000 people) has Animal Control, BUT they do not come out past the city limits. I don't know if that applies there, but in some cases it does. You just can't judge a situation with a 'never' attitude, and anyone who says otherwise and goes about smugly thinking they are stopping something by not 'supporting' that breeder is ... well wrong. NOTHING stops those breeders short of jail time. It's sad, but it is what it is. I am just now getting a puppy and it has been 20 year since I've shopped around, looked for a breeder, etc... I can't believe what's going on out there--seriously. And what the HE!! happened with this crazy 'designer dog' industry? I mean I'd heard of it in passing, but this has to be the last 8 years or so since we've been very far away from the active 'dog life'. Somebody found a very ingenious way of marketing 'muts' (sorry, but you know) for big dollars, and obviously the trend took off. OUCH.

Do you think you, or I refusing to buy a designer dog (never did, never would) will stop the trend???????? HA Obviously not. 


Now, that said:

When I bring a new dog into my house like now, I want a young, puppy. I want a well-bred (not perfect, and I no longer wish to show so not so much 'show quality' as 'good quality') puppy. I used to love competition and I feel I may again so a mix is out of the question (even with the new AKC rulings). I don't ever intend to breed, but I still have an asthetic taste for proper breed conformity... heaven help me (and I mean that)

GOD BLESS those who take a chance on an older shelter dog!!!
GOD BLESS those who see an injustice and stop at NOTHING, not even precious money to make sure that AT LEAST that one gets out of a bad situation.

Thank you Indicas_mom, and any other mixed breed puppy, shelter dog moms and dads... for doing what I don't have the guts to do.


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

DJEtzel said:


> She definitely doesn't look to have any JRT in her, but she's adorable!
> 
> I agree with Loki on the byb thing, but it's whatever. Half of the newbies here don't care to listen, so I won't bother. Saving a dog from a byb is one thing, but paying is entirely different. Personally, I would have threatened to call animal control on them then persuaded them to GIVE her to me for all the problems that she had to keep quiet, but, that's just me.


So its better to blackmail them into giving you the puppy? Money or no money you wouldnt be helping the problem.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

misty073 said:


> So its better to blackmail them into giving you the puppy? Money or no money you wouldnt be helping the problem.


Yes. You would be helping the problem, imo. The dog would be better taken care of, you wouldn't be supporting them, and they might at least have an inclination that they're doing something wrong. 

For that matter, I have no problem stealing a dog that's being abused or neglected either. Our AC isn't going to do anything about it, and I'm not just going to sit there and watch it happen. Isn't there a quote that goes something like, "The only thing necessary for the triumph of evil is for good men to do nothing."


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

DJEtzel said:


> Yes. You would be helping the problem, imo. The dog would be better taken care of, you wouldn't be supporting them, and they might at least have an inclination that they're doing something wrong.


But you would be doing the same thing. Yes she gave money therefore financially supporting them. But you would be supporting them as well by not reporting them if thats what you threatned to do. Chances are someone who is lying about puppies ages and getting rid of them at 4 weeks knows what they are doing and you taking that one puppy isnt going to stop them anymore than the OP buying the one puppy.


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

misty073 said:


> Yes she gave money therefore financially supporting them.


That really says it all. Period.

It's because people, in general, (not just the OP) think that they are doing a service by rescuing that one poor puppy. EVERYONE is rescuing that one poor puppy and then the cycle repeats itself. And then it repeats again.. and again.. and again. If no one contributed to the problem, then maybe, just maybe, these BYBs would cease to exist.

Wishful thinking? Probably.

People just don't look at the big picture in most cases.


----------



## indicas_mom (May 21, 2010)

OK this is getting ridiculous....a whole debate started cause of me showing pics of my puppy. Someone was nosy and decided that they were gonna ask why i had her so young and i replied and now i'm a bad person. i did what i did there is no changing it! Now she has a great loving home and anyone who wants too criticize me for what i did i really don't care. Whats done is done and my baby is well taking care of . If ya'll don't like the decision i made i really don't care i am happy with what I did. I got her out of a bad situation and shes now healthy and that's all that matters now!

Thank You to everyone who understands what i did and why i did it......I really appreciate it and so does indy! she sends puppy breath kisses out to everyone!


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

indicas_mom said:


> Someone was nosy and decided that they were gonna ask why i had her so young and i replied and now i'm a bad person. i did what i did there is no changing it! Now she has a great loving home and anyone who wants too criticize me for what i did i really don't care. Whats done is done and my baby is well taking care of . If ya'll don't like the decision i made i really don't care i am happy with what I did. I got her out of a bad situation and shes now healthy and that's all that matters now!


I wasn't nosy - you posted your puppy's age in a public forum. It's pretty much common knowledge that puppies shouldn't be sent home until they are at least 8 weeks.

I'm happy you have a sweet puppy - I am. I also hope you see the bigger picture in your story, that's all.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

misty073 said:


> But you would be doing the same thing. Yes she gave money therefore financially supporting them. But you would be supporting them as well by not reporting them if thats what you threatned to do. Chances are someone who is lying about puppies ages and getting rid of them at 4 weeks knows what they are doing and you taking that one puppy isnt going to stop them anymore than the OP buying the one puppy.


The AC in my area would not show up to investigate regardsless, it's a lost cause. If I though for a second they would, then I'd tell the people I wouldn't, document the puppy, and then call them anyway. 

And you'd be surprised how many people don't know the appropriate age to sell/give away puppies. I see ads all the time on CL asking for or giving away puppies and kittens as early as 5 weeks, and I do not believe that they all know they shouldn't. And it's entirely possible people so irresponsible just forgot how old they were. And taking a puppy vs. paying for it can make a big difference. $400 could buy them 10 new dogs on CL to breed and if you multiply that by 6 or so puppies per litter, you'd be looking at 60+ puppies a year just from that house. While if I give them no money, they at least would have to come up with it on their own and I'm not going to be responsible for 60 or more irresponsible, poorly bred pups being born.


----------



## amdeblaey (Jun 27, 2009)

indicas_mom said:


> OK this is getting ridiculous....a whole debate started cause of me showing pics of my puppy. Someone was nosy and decided that they were gonna ask why i had her so young and i replied and now i'm a bad person. i did what i did there is no changing it! Now she has a great loving home and anyone who wants too criticize me for what i did i really don't care. Whats done is done and my baby is well taking care of . If ya'll don't like the decision i made i really don't care i am happy with what I did. I got her out of a bad situation and shes now healthy and that's all that matters now!
> 
> Thank You to everyone who understands what i did and why i did it......I really appreciate it and so does indy! she sends puppy breath kisses out to everyone!


I support you, and your puppy is lucky to have you-end of story!!


----------



## indicas_mom (May 21, 2010)

amdeblaey said:


> I support you, and your puppy is lucky to have you-end of story!!


thanks so much! im lucky to have her as well


----------



## Stephanie-Abel (May 18, 2010)

indicas_mom said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I looked at your website and i saw the dog on there haha its too cute


I know! My publisher found the photo and showed it to me - I fell in love with it at once and it went straight on the website!

Stephanie


----------



## Chikyuu (May 1, 2010)

The second pic looks like "Gimme a kiss big boy" =P <3


----------

